# Wicket HelloWorld



## reibi (18. Okt 2010)

Hi kennt jemand nen Wicket-Beispiel was läuffähg ist?
Knn das ganze Netz durchsuchen ... finde nix lauffähiges.


Gruss


----------



## maki (18. Okt 2010)

Kommen denn keine mit Wicket selber?


----------



## reibi (18. Okt 2010)

Hi

Naja ... es kommen welche ... aber da müssen Fehler drin sein. Komische Packages in den Configs ... Habs nach gutDünken geändert geht aber trotzdem nicht.

Noch ne Beispielseite für Wicket is die hier: Wicket Library

Hier gibts zwar viele Beispiele... die sind abernicht vollständig. Irgendwelche Klassen fehlen immer. AUch wenn ich die mir aus (google-codesearch) raussuche. Vollständig wirds nicht.

Hab eben eine Seite gefunden welche zumindest ein HelloWorld hat was auf Anhieb funktioniert:
"Hello World" example in Wicket

Gruss


----------



## gman (18. Okt 2010)

Hi,

falls die Benutzung von Netbeans eine Option für dich ist: Dafür gibt es auch ein Plugin. Und ich meine
ich hätte damit auch recht schnell ein "Hello World"-Programm erstellt.



> Irgendwelche Klassen fehlen immer



Dagegen hilft ja Maven.

Edit: Sorry, ich hatte das Projekt mit Maven angelegt. So wie es hier beschrieben wird.


----------



## reibi (19. Okt 2010)

Hi


gman hat gesagt.:


> ... Netbeans eine Option für dich ist .. auch recht schnell ein "Hello World"-Programm erstellt.



Danke : n Hello World hab ich mitlerweile



gman hat gesagt.:


> >>Irgendwelche Klassen fehlen immer
> Dagegen hilft ja Maven.



Naja nich immer sagen wir... Maven hat mir alle Dependencies dazu gezogen ...(Danke Maven) ... Aber Klassen die zu dem Beispiel gehören (Wicket Examples) kann man leider nicht über maven ziehen.


Erweiterte Beispiele wäre gut ... zB wie man eine Eingabe macht und die in der nächsten Seite ausgiebt. Weiss jemand wo man das findet?

Grusslinger


----------



## reibi (19. Okt 2010)

Woher bekomm ich sowas : "org.apache.wicket.examples.WicketExamplePage" und die anderen des Packets?
Dann krieg ich nämlich auch meine Beipiele zum laufen.

Gruss


----------



## reibi (19. Okt 2010)

Hallo ... weiss jemand wo ich das hier herbekomme : Uses of Class org.apache.wicket.examples.WicketExampleApplication (Wicket Parent 1.4.9 API)


----------



## gman (19. Okt 2010)

Hi,

das gibts in dem SVN-Repository: asf - Revision 1024341: /wicket/releases/wicket-1.4.12

Oder direkt die Datei: http://svn.apache.org/repos/asf/wic...wicket/examples/WicketExampleApplication.java

Einen Download von einem fertigen WAR habe ich nicht gefunden, wirste dir also selber zusammenbauen müssen.


----------

